# tapstack



## speedcuber100 (May 24, 2011)

Is tapstack a good timer for me to use to time my solves?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 24, 2011)

iitimer is the best timer for cubing


----------



## RubikZz (May 24, 2011)

I use "Prisma puzzle Timer" or "qqTimer".


----------



## Reinier Schippers (May 24, 2011)

Why making an entire new thread while you just can post this question in the one answer question thread? You already made like 3 threads for one question...


----------



## Cool Frog (May 24, 2011)

hi


----------

